# "shaking" screen



## purified3 (Nov 11, 2004)

a little while ago my screen kinda shivered, everything on the screen kinda moved around, its dont that twice since a few days ago, and i dunno what to do so it doesnt do it again


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, my monitor shakes too every once in a while. I deguass and it dosen't help at all but it does reduce the times it occours. It's been happening on and off at odd times ever sence my step dad hit it with a stick. (don't ask, I have a disfunctional family, leave it at that) So my question is did you ever drop the monitor or hit it with anything? Cause I'm not too sure mine is actually damaged internally from being hit by the stick. Because most the time it tends to run perfectly fine.


----------



## ricvic961 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi. Dumb question, but do you have interference near it? Mine does this when my cell is being used. I know when my cell will ring before it actually rings, as my monitor starts to shake two seconds before it rings. It does the same thing on my work computer. Maybe check for any wireless interference.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I had a similar problem with an old monitor that eventually turned purple around the edges and died. Turned out my unshielded hifi speakers were too close to the monitor, causing interference. Like falloutgod I had to degauss every few hours to discharge static... even hitting it with a stick didn't help :grin:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I recently ran into this on a machine with a new LCD monitor. Turns out the wireless scroll mouse had low batteries and was causing intermittent screen jitter!

JamesO


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

purified3 said:


> a little while ago my screen kinda shivered, everything on the screen kinda moved around, its dont that twice since a few days ago, and i dunno what to do so it doesnt do it again


Most of the time its from static, or interference. Trying degaussing your monitor as they suggested when it happens. Or remove all "other" electronic devices away from your computer as well as monitor. Cordless phones, cell phones, radios anything of that nature can cause interference. Mine also does it with the cell phone when I get a call, but just try to keep it as far away as you can.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One thing that's frequently a problem is unshielded speakers. Turn the volume up too much, and instant shakes!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how old is the monitor?


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi, I had exactly the same problem and investigated the problem :wink: 

If your screen is just occasionally flickering or shaking(seeming randomly), its almost certainly your mobile/cell phone.

If your screen flickers or shakes in a certain side or corner, its most likely your speakers. I had a shaking in my top right of my screen and it turned out it was my nice subwoofer  

If its not one of these, as far as I know its probably the monitor itself


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

I had a 10 gallon fish tank on my desk near the monitor & it turned out the little filter pump was causing interference. So it can really be anything that generates any sort of electromagnetic field.


----------



## opie-100 (Apr 27, 2005)

*CRT Image Shaking*

I have noticed the same thing with my almost 2-year old NEC 19" CRT. I have Creative PC speakers near my monitor, but I can't imagine that would be the problem. Can a wireless router or modem located close to the monitor cause that? How about a MP3 player docking station? It seems to happen pretty randomly.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Is the power supply for the speakers close to the monitor? Or any other ac connected power supply, such as for a printer/scanner? Those things generate alternating magnetic fields, that will result in what you describe. A little more distance is the answer to that.


----------



## opie-100 (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the response - however, my power adaptors for my speakers, printer, and scanner are on the floor, whereas my tower is on my desk.

My tower (Antec Sonata Case, Asus P4P800 Deluxe MB, 1 Gig RAM, Radeon 9800) and monitor (NEC 19" apature grille) sit on my desk, while the power strip is on the floor, along with the power adaptor for the speakers (Creative brand, two desktop speakers, one subwoofer on floor). I have my speakers, an unplugged MP-3 player cradle, a wireless router, and a modem next to my monitor.

Any other suggestions? I have spread spectrum enabled in my bios, so that can't be it. Should I monkey around with the AGP power settings? Should I unseat my AGP Radeon card and reseat it? I haven't had problems with this shaking until the last few months. I leave my monitor on 24/7, although it is in sleep mode overnight.

Thanks for any suggestions you have! The shaking occurs for about a half second once every hour or two.


----------



## opie-100 (Apr 27, 2005)

Any other ideas here? Still getting weird screen shakes every so often...


----------

